# boat cleaning



## PorknBeans (Nov 21, 2007)

hey guys....just got my hands on a small freshwater boat aluminum MONARK boat....just wanted to know the best material for cleaning past water scum marks off would be



thanks for any advice


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

> *twat waffel (5/19/2008)*hey guys....just got my hands on a small freshwater boat aluminum MONARK boat....just wanted to know the best material for cleaning past water scum marks off would be
> 
> thanks for any advice


What I would do..and it's not too costly is clean it up the best you can using whatever will take it off. Steel pad or whatever, and apply bedliner material to it. Cuts down the sound, water proof, cooler, easier to move about when in it. Just a thought. My Son and I did his in about a hour..but it takes two, believe me.


----------



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

Do not use acid of any kind on Aluminum. (That means toilet bowl cleaner too)

Bleach will clean off algae and That Purple Stuff will remove oil and grease.

Wear gloves and use a scrubby pad with the chemicals above. After you get the boat clean, give it a coat of Simonize paste wax.

Ajax will scrub off a lot of bad stuff. 

If you plan to use it in salt water, tiny bits of steel wool will leave rust spots everywhere. It really makes a mess on fiberglass. I don't know about aluminum but I don't think I'd use it. Brass wool is suggested by West Marine. Kinda expensive, though.


----------



## Collard (Oct 23, 2007)

Go to<U> *Basic Chemicals*</U> on Old Palafox in Ensley, across from ACE(Barnes) hardware. Ask for their "BASIC 110" It's made for aluminum and is absolutely wonderful. It will take that scum line away lickety split. Most of the time it just takes some time to sit and spray off with a hose. Of course a little scrubbing for the stubborn stuff but not half as much if you used anything else.


----------



## FinMan (May 30, 2008)

toelet bowl cleaner work on scum and rust stains, The Blue Stuff:usaflag


----------



## wetaline (Oct 16, 2007)

I have never tried it but I would think that some wheel cleaner that says it is safe for aluminum work pretty well, it sure does a good job on wheels.


----------



## LittleMiamiJeff (Jun 5, 2008)

Ditto on the Aluminum Wheel Cleaner, I sell detail chemicals and there is an Eagle One brand Aluminum wash and then Chrome Wire Cleaner, which is more acidic.

Car Brite makes a Mag-Aluminum cleaner slightly acidic, but you want to take just a bit of aluminum off that is stained, it'll look great.

http://www.eagleone.com/pages/products/category.asp?cid=5006



http://www.carbrite.com/servlet/com...re Cleaners, WheelCleaners and Metal Polishes


----------

